# UpShift - New Productivity App for Uber, Lyft and More



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Moderator edit: This thread locked for sponsor expiration.

Hello Everyone,
We are Rob, Patrick, Adam and Andrew, the creators of UpShift. We've each been driving for Uber and Lyft for over a year. As you all know, Uber and Lyft continuously make it harder and harder to thrive due to cuts and its frustrating that their workforce isn't as important to them as we should be.

This led us to design and build an app built specifically with the driver in mind.

UpShift features the ability to add your platform apps like Uber & Lyft and more, plus your favorite music and GPS apps all to a WidgetBar that stays locked on your screen to make it easy to switch between all the apps you need as a driver. Additionally the bar keeps platforms running in the background so that you can access them instantly. Having passengers in the car while also navigating traffic can be dangerous if you are distracted by your phone. UpShift allows you to safely navigate the important apps you use.

Drivers can also record "Dead miles" with a simple on/off toggle switch, as well as their total shift time via toggle switch. Drivers can quickly enter their revenue and expenses in a few simple taps designed not to be overly complex and cater to use while operating a vehicle. All this displays in a simple dashboard on your main screen giving you detailed info on each shift,week, month, and year. All of this data is compiled and saved in your Google cloud. This can be manually entered for your taxes at the end of the year or sent to you in pre-formatted IRS tax forms that attach to your return for $9.99.

This is an app built by drivers, for drivers. Several members of the team drive using Uber, Lyft and Door Dash. This application was born out of our own needs to make driving more effective. Our team is extremely excited to provide a tool to our fellow drivers and help them succeed in the industry, unlike many of the platforms that appear to strip out every ounce of profit left in the business. Our hope as we grow and expand is to continue adding unique monetization pieces to help all ride-share drivers, earn more, consistently.

We would love to hear how you use it and how it helps your driving. We want to make this as useful as possible to ride share drivers, so we will always be improving this app for you guys. We've already started getting suggestions for things to add in with new updates, so keep them coming!

The UpShift Team


----------



## Adam627 (May 5, 2016)

Awesome idea I'll have to check out the app!


----------



## Eisernes (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks handy. I'll try it for $1. 

Does the deadhead toggle itself between runs or is it manual?

Is there a way to make the bar horizontal?


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

The dead head is manual. Ubers Partner API doesn't allow us to access it directly to make this possible, but we are working on an alternative to make it automatic for you guys.

The Bar doesn't go horizontal, but we could definitely look into that ability. Most drivers likes the vertical so they could view more apps. 

That's a great suggestion though! I'll pass it along to the engineers.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

It's fantastic! I bought it and can see immediately the dedication you've put in. I was especially impressed at how you have recommended apps-it's really tailored to this industry rather than just being a launcher.

I've been using an app called Toolbox to provide a quick switcher. However the apps are hidden behind a toggle button, which requires an extra tap to reveal. So I'm very excited about Upshift because it provides the apps as constant visible icons which is way easier to use at a quick glance. It also makes it safer by reducing the time you have to look at it when multitasking.

My biggest request would be to give us the option to remove the Dead mile tracker from the WidgetBar. Ideally you would still be able to use it from the main app itself, regardless of whether it's visible in the WidgetBar.

I'd also prefer if we could reduce the size, opacity, or simply hide the Upshift control button and/or Move button. Movement would need to be done with a long press, and the app could be accessed through the menu bar item.

Maybe be able to choose the sort order as well, as I like to have my Maps in the center with the platform apps on either side.

Thanks for creating a stellar app and I look forward to seeing this in the hands of more drivers. On older phones the traditional app switching button is painfully slow to animate, so it's nice to have something so quick.

Here's a picture of ToolBox vs Upshift for comparison. The apps are hidden behind the toggle button with ToolBox, they don't stay visible which makes it less useful than Upshift by a longshot for rideshare purposes. Also, something you may be in the process of finding out is that Apple probably won't allow an app to create a widget on screen in iOS that covers other apps. I heard about this in the Rideshare Guy podcast when he interviewed the creator of Rideshare Timer. You could still have other options available and maybe have features in the menu drop down. I've only heard about widgets and custom docks on jailbroken iOS devices.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I would love to try it once you have it available for iOS


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UpShift App said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We are Rob, Patrick, Adam and Andrew, the creators of UpShift. We've each been driving for Uber and Lyft for over a year. As you all know, Uber and Lyft continuously make it harder and harder to thrive due to cuts and its frustrating that their workforce isn't as important to them as we should be.
> 
> This led us to design and build an app built specifically with the driver in mind.
> ...


I'll bite for 99c. We'll see how it goes. I was wondering if you were interested in ideas for apps, since apparently you have the knowhow to make them. There's something that would be useful for me for Uber (or Lyft I guess, I don't have it here, so hard to know). Basically when you look at the pax app you can move around and see the ETA to order. I do this and can generally tell where it's going to surge before it does by the time. Some places will have long ETAs anyway, like the suburbs at night, and won't surge, but on a busy night for example, a 10 minute ETA on the outskirts of the busy area will generally mean a surge is coming. I pretty much know what forecasts a surge.

Anyway, is there a way to simply make a heat map from the uber pax app which shows ETA time, instead of having to move around the map? I guess if you had historical data you could eventually make a map showing likely surges, going by location, ETA and time and day, but starting off just the ETA would be great for me.

I know there's another app with historical data of surges, but it doesn't account for one off events in unusual places, like a big party in a subdivision for example where everyone ubered. (I have actually picked up from one of those and got a very isolated surge).

Also, Uber has their stupid text messages notifying me of surges "in my area". I'm 20 miles outside Houston. It does surge where I am, but not very often. They only care about central Houston. Any app that would text me or even better, set off an alarm on my phone when it's surging RIGHT by my house would be awesome.

Anyway, some ideas. I'll give feedback on this app for sure though.


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Those are awesome suggestions. We've begun diving in on the iOS side, so far so good. I wanna try out the other app that you suggested, looks interesting.

We really appreciate the feedback. The ideas about removing the dead tracker and adjusting the opacity would be cool because then you guy have more control over the bar and how you use it.

I can't guarantee that we can build in every feature, but the team has already begun discussing these features for a new update!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

avguste said:


> I would love to try it once you have it available for iOS


We will definitely let you know ASAP. If you wanna get on our mailing list for update info, send me a message with your email. Also you're welcome to check out our Facebook page and we can keep you informed there!

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Also, Uber has their stupid text messages notifying me of surges "in my area". I'm 20 miles outside Houston. It does surge where I am, but not very often. They only care about central Houston. Any app that would text me or even better, set off an alarm on my phone when it's surging RIGHT by my house would be awesome.


Try SurgeNotifier ... it's defunct now; I guess the developer's off doing something else ... but it still works and will send you an alert when surge happens at any of the spots you have pinned.

*didn't mean to derail the UpShift convo ... but zip me an iOS copy when you've got it ready for beta ... as I'd be happy to alpha/beta it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UpShift App said:


> Those are awesome suggestions. We've begun diving in on the iOS side, so far so good. I wanna try out the other app that you suggested, looks interesting.
> 
> We really appreciate the feedback. The ideas about removing the dead tracker and adjusting the opacity would be cool because then you guy have more control over the bar and how you use it.
> 
> I can't guarantee that we can build in every feature, but the team has already begun discussing these features for a new update!


So one thing that I see that is a bit of an issue is that I can't go to the Internet quickly. Any way you can add that button as an option or is there a way I haven't figured out yet?

Since that's what I often do between rides it would be helpful. I basically am reading and checking the uber apps periodically for surging so...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Try SurgeNotifier ... it's defunct now; I guess the developer's off doing something else ... but it still works and will send you an alert when surge happens at any of the spots you have pinned.
> 
> *didn't mean to derail the UpShift convo ... but zip me an iOS copy when you've got it ready for beta ... as I'd be happy to alpha/beta it


Is that on android? I know there's one that looks really useful but not android yet.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

IDK ... I have iPhone


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Adding an internet option would be cool. Do you use Chrome? I think we could add that to the list of other apps we want to add. Some drivers suggested adding flight tracking apps (for airport runs) and other card readers, etc. Good Suggestion! Thanks!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Try SurgeNotifier ... it's defunct now; I guess the developer's off doing something else ... but it still works and will send you an alert when surge happens at any of the spots you have pinned.
> 
> *didn't mean to derail the UpShift convo ... but zip me an iOS copy when you've got it ready for beta ... as I'd be happy to alpha/beta it


I like this idea. I'll talk with the rest of the guys about potentially adding the surge notifying ability and adding it to our future updates! i'll get back to you on what they say.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

All those ideas are great, but with all due respect, I think the priority should be on getting the app on iOS. Once the app is on iOS, then work on adding new features.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UpShift App said:


> I like this idea. I'll talk with the rest of the guys about potentially adding the surge notifying ability and adding it to our future updates! i'll get back to you on what they say.


Thanks ... but we hope you concentrate on the iPhone app first ... otherwise, we're left out in the cold


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

threw a buck on it...

Haven't driven with it yet, but... Looks cool

My only wish is user selectable apps able to be added to the dock thing.

There are a few other things I use while driving I would like access to.

Will report back after some road testing...

Thanks for a cool app so far!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I like it! One suggestion tho, would you guys be able to put a variable surge notifier in there linked to present location? I used to use "driver companion', but I like your interface and features better. Thank you!


----------



## Matador350 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll try it out aswell.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

The pic which shows the apps and other summaries is too congested. The apps overlapping the summaries is very confusing and it'll be a very very hard read if you're in drive.

You could resize the summary icons a little smaller so there's a divide between the apps and the summary. Right now those icons way too big and they're overlapping. 

Since most drivers aren't from USA, you should add other countries government deductions such as CRA (Canada Revenue Agency), etc. This way people from other countries don't have to go through extra calculations when tax time comes. Also add the Currency and KM for other countries as well.

This way you can get non U.S. drivers on board as well.


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

avguste said:


> All those ideas are great, but with all due respect, I think the priority should be on getting the app on iOS. Once the app is on iOS, then work on adding new features.


Fair enough. It's already underway though, so I'll let you know as soon as we release on iOS!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I like it! One suggestion tho, would you guys be able to put a variable surge notifier in there linked to present location? I used to use "driver companion', but I like your interface and features better. Thank you!


Took a look at Driver Companion. It's extremely hard to use. I didn't even know where to start. We aim to keep adding your suggestions, so thanks for the support!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Santa said:


> The pic which shows the apps and other summaries is too congested. The apps overlapping the summaries is very confusing and it'll be a very very hard read if you're in drive.
> 
> You could resize the summary icons a little smaller so there's a divide between the apps and the summary. Right now those icons way too big and they're overlapping.
> 
> ...


Awesome feedback. Thanks Santa!
We appreciate your input, and the ability to edit the size and opacity of the widget bar is top of the list, as well as cleaning up the UI.

We are planning on releasing in a few key countries here shortly. Canada should be pretty easy to add, since most people speak either French or English. I'll Get back to you when it's released up there!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UpShift App said:


> Adding an internet option would be cool. Do you use Chrome? I think we could add that to the list of other apps we want to add. Some drivers suggested adding flight tracking apps (for airport runs) and other card readers, etc. Good Suggestion! Thanks!


Er, whatever comes up when I hit the earth icon (see pic) that came with the phone (android).

Honestly, I'll likely never use anything but the icons to switch where I am quickly. If you develop other apps specifically helping target anticipated demand/surge I'd be very interested. But the icons being up front for me is definitely the big plus for me right now. I do like that square is one as it should make those transactions less cumbersome.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok, here's my experiences thus far, my previous post was sitting on the couch on wifi playing for a few minutes.

Last night when I went out to drive, I launched UpShift with all my other driver apps (Uber Partner, Lyft, Maps)

UpShift went to a screen with rotating circles and said buckle up. After about 20 seconds, the app would crash and I got "unfortunately, upshift has stopped" so I thought, maybe my data blocking firewall was causing it (moboiwol). So I turned that off and tried again. Same results... Buckle Up, crash. I tried to lauch it about 4 more times, same result.

Then I try a full phone reboot, no firewall, only open app UpShift... Same thing... Buckle up, then crash 

Does the app require data access?

My phone is Samsung Galaxy S6 with most current android os.

I'm not mad, nor do I want a refund. I'm just passing along feedback to help the development of what looks like a really cool app!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey guys. I have a few suggestions that I think you could implement without access to the API (in other words, I'm going to rewrite your app for you! )

One would be using the Uber rider app to locate the other drivers in the area, detect populated areas that are currently underserved, detect drivers going from available to unavailable which will give an indication of how business is in their area.

The other would collect and analyze historical demand and surge data for the driver's area from the driver app.

Putting these two things together should allow your app to predict demand and surge, then calculate profitability as a function of time and place for each driver. You would get a screen telling you you can work this neighborhood at this time and make $25 per hour, while if you work that other neighborhood at that other time you will only make $12 per hour, something like that.

Then I'll pay a lot more than $9.99 for it!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Hey guys. I have a few suggestions that I think you could implement without access to the API (in other words, I'm going to rewrite your app for you! )
> 
> One would be using the Uber rider app to locate the other drivers in the area, detect populated areas that are currently underserved, detect drivers going from available to unavailable which will give an indication of how business is in their area.
> 
> ...


 That would only work if no one but us knows about it. So maybe if they do all that it can be an "invitation only" and we pay $100 but it's only through uberpeople and it's a "limited edition".

Then we can sell it when we leave (like a medallion, lol).


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

There are better mileage trackers, and for saving screen real estate I prefer one of the many "swipe and release to see favorites" type apps available.

For instance I was using one called Smart Task Launcher but recently it's been getting killed from my memory. Also there is SwipePad, but this has graphical glitches on my Nexus 6p and is slow. Now I'm using a small one called Swiftly Switch but it doesn't have the ability to access shortcuts (for instance to quickly send a text message to a contact, ie., a PAX.)

I don't want persistent sidebars at all.


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Ok, here's my experiences thus far, my previous post was sitting on the couch on wifi playing for a few minutes.
> 
> Last night when I went out to drive, I launched UpShift with all my other driver apps (Uber Partner, Lyft, Maps)
> 
> ...


Can I get your email in a direct message? I'd like to get you in a conversation with the engineers so that they can find out what's causing this. Thanks for letting us know! We haven't had a single bug error or crash, so I wanna find out what's going on!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Hey guys. I have a few suggestions that I think you could implement without access to the API (in other words, I'm going to rewrite your app for you! )
> 
> One would be using the Uber rider app to locate the other drivers in the area, detect populated areas that are currently underserved, detect drivers going from available to unavailable which will give an indication of how business is in their area.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome idea! We've been looking into mapping out surge areas, and this takes it to the next level!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> There are better mileage trackers, and for saving screen real estate I prefer one of the many "swipe and release to see favorites" type apps available.
> 
> For instance I was using one called Smart Task Launcher but recently it's been getting killed from my memory. Also there is SwipePad, but this has graphical glitches on my Nexus 6p and is slow. Now I'm using a small one called Swiftly Switch but it doesn't have the ability to access shortcuts (for instance to quickly send a text message to a contact, ie., a PAX.)
> 
> I don't want persistent sidebars at all.


Thanks for your input at the very least. We know this product can't be all things to all people, but hopefully we can improve it with your guys' requests to make it a great quality app for those who do like it.

Thanks for checking us out though!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UpShift App said:


> Can I get your email in a direct message? I'd like to get you in a conversation with the engineers so that they can find out what's causing this. Thanks for letting us know! We haven't had a single bug error or crash, so I wanna find out what's going on!


Sure, will do.

When it had crashed, there's 'send report' and OK button... I didn't click send report as I was unsre if that goes to google or your team.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UPDATE: NEVERMIND, I FIGURED IT OUT!

I tried a couple things today on a grocery run and got it working now!

False alarm! I think it was one of these two things...

1. I was running Hurdlr to track mileage, today I turned it's automatic tracking off
2. I completely power cycled my phone, instead of just a restart (full power down/restart)

One of these two things must have been the culprit, because it's working fine now!

I will post back when i get some "driving" experience with it!

Thanks!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> UPDATE: NEVERMIND, I FIGURED IT OUT!
> 
> I tried a couple things today on a grocery run and got it working now!
> 
> ...


Good to hear! Yea I'd like to figure out what was happening so we know for the future.


----------



## Marcela de Uber (May 7, 2016)

Ohh...this app is not available yet y Argentina...


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Marcela de Uber said:


> Ohh...this app is not available yet y Argentina...


We've only released to predominantly English speaking countries so far. But we are working on translation services so that the app can be used around the world.


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

Great for getting this going and being so responsive. 
Have you released it in Australia as yet.
I think that drivers here in Aus would be interested.
For Aus centric requirements I am sure Instyle would be happy to assist.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Awesome App. Can't wait for the iOS version. Will you announce on here when that's released?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UPDATE #2

Hurdlr and UpShift work simultaneously... So I guess my phone just needed a full powercycle afterall

That was the only 2 possibilities after some troubleshooting tests.

Working great since I fully shut down and rebooted the phone...

Still no real seat time yet, just store runs / pick my kid up from work... But working just fine!


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Downloaded in Canada, going to give it a go this weekend, and report back... 

Already have a request: Give the option of Metric


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

Thera are only three countries that still use Imperial measurements - Liberia, Myanmar, and the United States.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I tried out the app for the first time while driving, and am pretty satisfied. I had the perfect opportunity to try it during a thunderstorm in Los Angeles, where I would normally be distracted. Having the WidgetBar be "always on" made it much safer than my old app switcher.

My first time using the Widget I did mistakenly press the Upshift icon when I wanted to open Uber. I instinctively reached for the icon with the "U" logo instead of the "Bits & Atoms" partner logo. So I think it's worth looking into the reduced-opacity option for the top and bottom icons. Or maybe lose the icon at the top, and merge those functions into the Move button. You could still tap to open Upshift, drag to move, and long press to hide, all with one button instead of two. But I'm just nitpicking and am grateful for the app.


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

Thelma & Louise (T&L) said:


> Thera are only three countries that still use Imperial measurements - Liberia, Myanmar, and the United States.


Haha oh I know... Leave it to the States to make everything difficult.


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

valor said:


> I tried out the app for the first time while driving, and am pretty satisfied. I had the perfect opportunity to try it during a thunderstorm in Los Angeles, where I would normally be distracted. Having the WidgetBar be "always on" made it much safer than my old app switcher.
> 
> My first time using the Widget I did mistakenly press the Upshift icon when I wanted to open Uber. I instinctively reached for the icon with the "U" logo instead of the "Bits & Atoms" partner logo. So I think it's worth looking into the reduced-opacity option for the top and bottom icons. Or maybe lose the icon at the top, and merge those functions into the Move button. You could still tap to open Upshift, drag to move, and long press to hide, all with one button instead of two. But I'm just nitpicking and am grateful for the app.


Valor... That's so awesome to hear! We are thrilled that you like it. Nitpicking is alright. we want as much input as we can to continue to make UpShift better and better for you guys. If you or anyone else gets a chance, leaving us a positive review on our Google Play Page would be so awesome. It would help us get exposure and climb to the top of the heap in the Transportation category.

Again, thanks for the support you guys, we are thrilled with the turnout so far, and were already back in development to 1.) produce an iOS version, and 2.) incorporate your guys' input into a new update. Thanks for the love!


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

So far it was OK, didnt really get a chance, as the first night trying it, was cut short due to headaches.


----------



## tennvol (May 10, 2016)

Thelma & Louise (T&L) said:


> Thera are only three countries that still use Imperial measurements - Liberia, Myanmar, and the United States.


And I will enjoy my Imperial pint while you sip that half liter.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Happy to add a positive review on Google Play!

In addition to hiding the mileage tracker on the Widget, I have one more request. I noticed the widget is more flexible when less apps are on it. You currently can't drag it partially off screen. When I need to access the keyboard to send a text, it would be nice if I could drag it to the top of my screen out of the way temporarily. I can only do this right now if I keep my apps to about 3-5. Any more and I have to do awkward juggling while typing.

Thanks!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Okay I bought the app today because I see you're actually taking feedback and utilizing it. So here is the things I would like changed besides what others have suggested:

1) Make us be able to click on the dead mileage number and edit it. 

2) It would be nice on the shift timer to edit it but also select if we want to time our dead time. 

3) So on Uber it displays the amount after fees. So we should be able to put our net amount in and it should automatically add our preset commission on it. Because we should be able to see net and gross fares. 

On Lyft the opposite. They show the gross fares to us. So we will enter this amount. And again we already will determine our commission so it should be able to adequately give us a combined gross/net fares for the day. 

Right now I am adding the gross fare on Uber but I have to go in earnings to look and takes longer. I will then have to make a manual deduction of 20 percent as an expense for fees. 

These steps should be easy changes. 

Also does the app email us a daily summary? It would be nice to have my daily information stored. 

Thanks and please provide update when you think it will automatically sign out the other app once one is selected. That would be a cool feature I'm waiting for.


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

valor said:


> Happy to add a positive review on Google Play!
> 
> In addition to hiding the mileage tracker on the Widget, I have one more request. I noticed the widget is more flexible when less apps are on it. You currently can't drag it partially off screen. When I need to access the keyboard to send a text, it would be nice if I could drag it to the top of my screen out of the way temporarily. I can only do this right now if I keep my apps to about 3-5. Any more and I have to do awkward juggling while typing.
> 
> Thanks!


Good suggestions. What we'd like to do is make resizing the actual icons an option so that you could make them skinnier/have more showing at once. We're also looking into making the app bar have a "scrolling" type ability so that you could have a lot of apps in the bar and simply navigate by scrolling up or down. These options should be available soon to you guys so we will get back to you when the update is out! Thanks for the awesome feedback!


----------



## UpShift App (May 5, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Okay I bought the app today because I see you're actually taking feedback and utilizing it. So here is the things I would like changed besides what others have suggested:
> 
> 1) Make us be able to click on the dead mileage number and edit it.
> 
> ...


I've added 1,2 and 3 to our list. It shouldn't be too difficult to add those in (as far as I know).

I like the idea to see total including Uber's percentage. That would be cool (although maybe demoralizing) to see. I noticed Lyft hasn't added that yet either. Getting an email breakdown of everything would be great too! Maybe even being able to go back and edit entries if needed?

Seriously, this is really good. The team is excited that you guys are giving good feedback, and we are working hard to make it happen. We can't guarantee when these features will be added (some may come in later releases) but we are back in the lab adding what you guys want!

Thanks MattyMikey, and we appreciate anything you guys do to help spread the word about the app!!!!

Love,
The UpShift Team


----------

